# FF October 2006 Meet Up



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*We are pleased to announce the details for the next FF meet up:

27th-29th October 2006

Falcon Hotel, Stratford upon Avon*​
[size=11pt]
*Unfortunately we were unable to book our usual venue however, we have found a lovely hotel right in the centre of Stratford, which is a 2 minute walk from the shops and a 5 minute walk to the River. Take a look at the website for further information http://www.legacy-hotels.co.uk/falcon/falcon-home.htm

Room rates are:
£65 for one night 
£110 for two nights

These rates are per room  not per person and include breakfast.

Details of the Saturday night dinner will be available shortly but is estimated to be around £20 per person.

Please do NOT  book your rooms with the hotel just yet - please wait for booking instructions as I'm sure you will want to benefit from the reduced rates 

Everyone is welcome - if you have never been before please dont worry - everyone is so friendly and its fantastic to actually meet people you "speak" to on the site.

Please can you let us know if you are interested in joining us so that we can get an idea of numbers*.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Erm Debs, Is it not the 27th -29th? The 28th -30th is Sat-Mon?  

Put John and me down  I'll find out about the boys and let you know 

x x x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Thats what it says - whats wrong with your eyes woman   

OK then - you were right


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Nicky are you seeing things? Im sure that says 27th -29th ?









[br]Posted on: 29/05/06, 18:38oh no debs you should Deny Deny Deny 

Put me down! I think dh is in madrid then but will check. Might be plus one or 2 or not ! but don't know yet!

That doesn't help much does it 

xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Damn.... shes cottoned on Olive - spose we will have to let her come on these dates now instead of the ones we told her


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

She doesnt miss much that one debs ! suppose she can come if she brings the southern comfort









x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Pencil me and my DH in!...As I dunno whats going to be going on with the egg sharing thing.

Vicki x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Count Paul and myself in please  

Looking forward to new hotel and meeting everyone  

Hopefully I will get to speak to more people this time, got carried away with raffle ticket selling last time  

Looking forward to it already  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Yippideeedooodahhhh, Yippideeedayyyyy!  We're all going on an FF Holiday!!! 

At last.... come on girls, please come and join us, you will have a lovely weekend and Stratford is such a nice place too.

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh Goody     Katie's 1st FF meet   

Count me and little one in 

xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Think someone is getting excited already[fly]

                [/fly]


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> Nicky are you seeing things? Im sure that says 27th -29th ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Debs said:


> Damn.... shes cottoned on Olive - spose we will have to let her come on these dates now instead of the ones we told her





Olive(Suzie) said:


> She doesnt miss much that one debs ! suppose she can come if she brings the southern comfort


I thought my ears were burning!!    

You have to be nice to me if you want me to bring the southern comfort again! 



Do we need the caravans and horse again this time?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just a quick question...Do they have any disabled adapted rooms there as I'll bring Grant along.

Vicki x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I could only find a donkey and a caravan!  Will that do?

x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Not sure off the top of my head Mrs R but can check for you  

Great to see such a great response already  

How many days Jo ?  Come on your slacking    

Trust you to find a dirty donkey Olive


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

OMG BRB with the days


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Debs said:


> How many days Jo ? Come on your slacking
> 
> Trust you to find a dirty donkey Olive


Jo she getting on to you already 

Is it a dirty donkey?

[br]Posted on: 29/05/06, 19:33OMG I didn't realise it did that







whoops

x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 151 Days Until The
Stratford Meet Up !!!! *​
*or
13,046,400 seconds 
217,440 minutes 
3624 hours 
21 weeks (rounded down)

*​
[br]Posted on: 29/05/06, 19:43Well it needs to be dirty, as we were dirty old gypsies


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Frantically looking for my diary now    why can I never find it when I really want it 

Don't know why I'm looking I will cancel any other plans we would have had anyway 

Hope Mark can book the extra night off though (bit close to our hols so may only be coming for the one night this time- thats him not Francesca and me   )

See you all in 151 days  

Loadsa love
Jax
xxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Girls can I come??  Neil is not coming tho just me??  Am I allowed to hug all the babies tho?


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Course you can Toni. It will be lovely to meet you. You will have a great time.

Love kimx x x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Muppets and Yorkies in one hotel are you sure!!


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Think I might be coming too - although DH says I'm not allowed as I get too drunk when he isn't there !


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Tell him you will be well looked after Tracey. 

Love Kimx x x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes Tracy surely he know what a good example we are!     Night night


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I reckon I can persuade 'him indoors' to do this one too  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Lovely to see we have some new peeps joining us - and no probs not bringing other halves, I generally always come on my own as well (well now have a toddler tackling my ankles all the time).

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

We are hoping to come  but we may have a dilemma. Its my mates DD (one of Zaks girlfriends) 2nd birthday on the 26th (thurs) but not sure if they will be having her party at the weekend or not! I am keeping all crossed that her party is on her actually birthday so it wont interfere with the meet!! 

Will keep you posted!

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

For those interested and those who couldnt find the Teletubby shop last time. The hotel we are staying in is in the same street as the Teletubby shop. Joe is overjoyed hope we can save enough up 

Love kimx x x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh, I would LOVE to come, as its my birthday on the 30th, but I'll be 39 weeks pregnant    and I'm unsure about travelling so far when I may well go into labour on you (is there a midwife in the house?!   ) 

I might pop along for the day ... mind you, I'll have to get my geography hat on and see how far away it is first!

Marie xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

we missed the last one as my Dad was seriously ill  but I'd love to come to the next one 
Am kipping at Debs     (Best get Mark to put that vino order in now eh Debs) 
Don't think Andy Pandy will come but who cares ? 
I'm  not been to one yet....be gentle with me...am so shy and quiet afterall








Gayn
X


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Angel27 said:


> I'm  not been to one yet....be gentle with me...am so shy and quiet afterall


Yeah right Gayn!!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Angel27 said:


> I'm  not been to one yet....be gentle with me...am so shy and quiet afterall


  
Whats that smell, arrr yes its .......t


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

weeble said:


> [Whats that smell, arrr yes its .......t


*OI! WADDYA MEAN SHEZZA?*
*AND YOU Missus Weeble-knickers! ?* 
Oooooh someone's gonna get some smacked leggies....tell 'em Debs 

Gayn (aka *ANGEL* 27) 
X


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 147 Days Until The
Stratford Meet Up !!!! *​
*or

12,700,800 seconds 
211,680 minutes 
3528 hours 
21 weeks

*​


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I think we are up for this one!!!      only about an hour away from us and it will be brill to see you all again!!!
Kim, you can tell Jo his buddie will be going!!!!!  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I CAN MAKE IT !!!!!!!!!

It is only about 2 hours from where we are moving to !!

I will be there !!

T xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I've decided not to come ~ DH and Mum were horrified that I wanted ot travel 2 hours at 39 weeks preg   so I'll have to bring baby for you all to cuddle to next year's event!

Marie xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

claire mac said:


> I think we are up for this one!!!     only about an hour away from us and it will be brill to see you all again!!!
> Kim, you can tell Jo his buddie will be going!!!!!  .
> 
> Love & Hugs,
> ...


Oh well we had better make sure we are there then cos every now and then Joe tells me we must go to Nottingham so he can see Meg. 
I will let him know Claire 
Love kImx x x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh i think we are gonna tag along too


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Martine said:


> Oh i think we are gonna tag along too


Whoo hooo!!    

I want to bagsy first cuddles of Courtney  

x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Macca, does that mean we are finally gonna meet!!!!!!!!!!!!

Martine babe thats fabbie news, I cant wait to cuddle Courtney, although reckon we might just have to meet up before then   

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Nooooooooooo I want first cuddles!!!









oh ok well i must get first sit on the rosie and jim tug boat! With Joe and Iestyn of course 

xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Feel free to Cuddle (hhhmmmm run around after) Iestyn if he will stay still long enough!  - not quite a baby anymore though.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

But such a handsome chappie 

Promise to try and pronounce his name correctly









x


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Hiya

i think i will come...no excuse as we only live up the A46 as my good friend TracyLou pointed out.  Shall come over for Sat afternoon/eve!

Love
Lindajane


PS  Sorry to disappoint Joe, but i am sure that my local NCT had a message that the Ragdoll shop is closed........not sure if its just for a refurb or permanent.


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)




----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Just phoned the Ragdoll Shop, and it is still open  

thought I would just let you all know 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

I know a little boy who'll be very pleased  

Olive might just be a tad excited too  

Thanks Jo  

Jax
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 140 Days Until The
Stratford Meet Up !!!! *​
*or
12,096,000 seconds 
201,600 minutes 
3360 hours 
20 weeks

*​[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 12:11I think the Ragdoll shops takings might go up that weekend   

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I hadnt told Joe that it was shut yet so thankyou Jo now i wont have to.  YIIPPPEEEEE

Love kImx x  x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

jamapot said:


> I know a little boy who'll be very pleased
> 
> Olive might just be a tad excited too
> 
> ...


WOO HOOOOOO 












































p.s and my butt it slightly smaller than last time so no tight squeeze hopefully this time 

x

> note to self! have 6 months to get butt even smaller <


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 135 Days Until The
Stratford Meet Up !!!! *​
*11,664,000 seconds 
194,400 minutes 
3240 hours 
19 weeks (rounded down)

*​
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

woohoooooooooooo

Count me in !!  Looking forward to seeing you all again 

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo good stuff flippy!

we get girly cuddles  

x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

yep   

The girls are looking forward to lots of huggles from their FF Aunties


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Awww i wont be able to come   We are going on holiday from the 28th September so money will be a bit tight. I think my boys will be teenagers before i get to meet you all  

L xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ahhh poo leanne      


xx 

I will just have to come across the water on my next trip to southampton


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes Olive, you should dot that. We will get to meet one of these days!

L xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I can't come - db's birthday 26th and family coming to stay!

The place looks fab guuys.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

aww sorry you cant make it nikki!

~Im gonna borrow Jo's wonderful count down post as she is a busy busy bee at the moment! Hope you dont mind Jo ? only borrowing it til you are back 




































*Only 123 Days Until The
Stratford Meet Up !!!! *​
*10,627,200 seconds 
177,120 minutes 
2952 hours 
17 weeks (rounded down)

*​


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I hoping to get there...depends on what happens with the egg sharing and finances.

Vicki x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Sorry but we aren't going to be able to make it! 

A very good friend of ours is having a party for her daughters 2nd birthday and we want to be there.

Really sorry, but we will be at the next one for sure.

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

any ideas when we can start booking this up?? Dont want to end up staying miles away


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

awww shezzza  


Fidget it will be really soon   Info coming really soon    get my drift?


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Sorry Olive


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

so you should be


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww noo Shezza! You promised to be my buddy this time round  Now who am I gonna have to keep me company      

x x x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Nicky, I know hun I am sorry babes  we are up your end before that though don't forget


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Nicky1 said:


> Aww noo Shezza! You promised to be my buddy this time round  Now who am I gonna have to keep me company
> 
> x x x


oh no im not good enough then









No really its fine honestly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ahh not that kind of buddy Suzie  You can be my indoors buddy


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Nicky


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Shezza people are gonna be wondering what on earth I am on about now  

It's nothing like what you lot are thinking! (Well if you have a mind like Shezzas that is   )

x x x


----------



## mandyw (May 20, 2005)

hi nicky

Would love to go , put me and dh (david and madison down . I will let u no for sure as david is trying to change his job so he dosent have to work weekends so hopefully by then he will have.

What do we do there for two days , is there things on or an agenda or any rhing or is it just doing your own thing ?

let me know any  more updates 

mandyw


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohh Mandy fab news Hun  I kow MJ is thinking of coming this time too, better flag this up on the North easties thread, Maybes we should make it a North Easties meet up weekend  

There is an agenda for the weekend but you are free to do your own things too 

Ohh a whole weekend of cuddles from little Madison  

Nicky x x x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I would like to come with dh.  Any ideas what is on the agenda as unsure if i need to come up for one or two nights...It's at least 31/2hrs drive for us and finances 'tight'.

Will be great to put some names to faces!!

Jan


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jan - Agenda is to be confirmed just yet.  Details will be up as soon as we get all our ideas together.

Personally, if I were driving up from Plymouth - I'd come up on the Friday night, coz then at least you have all day Saturday to enjoy one way or another, before having the main FF Dinner on the Saturday.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

We will be coming but not stopping overnight!

Dunno about dh but me and my girlies will be there...might need a hand though with Molly...debs..debs..debs

Jxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Well im not sure she would settle with me....... seems to prefer Mark if I remember right    

No problems hun - you just tell me what you need and you know im there (what if I forget to give her back though at the end   )

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

After her ''pressie'' she gave me this afternoon..you would hand her back!! 

She did rather like mark didnt she...reakon it was his builders bum myself.....

jxx


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Me and DH are definite maybes for this too... I LOVE Stratford!

Jo x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Breaking News



weeble said:


> Dizzi - I really am gonna try to make the meet. Think its time I made an effort to get over this phobia and since the thought of lots of people doesnt scare me as much as one on one, then the meet should be the best place to start.



               ​


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry but have to say go weebs go weebs    
we can travel together!! 

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well done weebs for taking the first step!! 


Love

Vicki x


----------



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Dh and I would love to come to this event and meet people. We don't know anyone around us who is/has had IVF/ICSI and sometimes feel very isolated in the 'real' world. Love FF as it has really helped us with all sorts of things from silly questions to just having people to talk to who understand.

When will we be able to book?

Thanks
Love Tasha xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I have just mentioned it yet again to dh and this time he said "oh ok then " i nearly fell of chair !!!
so we are definate maybe's will mention it to another FF'er who lives near me too 
ooh am all excited now 
lou xx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Myself and Charlotte and Dh John will also be there didnt ever think I would get an oppurtunity to meet you all!!

looking forward to it


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww Lisa, Thats fab news hunny 

John and I are still coming and I think we will be bringing the boys as it's our weekend to have them, rather than swap their weekends round we may aswel let them have the weekend away with us 

Any news on when we can start booking etc? or do we need to wait for Debs to come back?

Nicky x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm shocked  to report that having just spoken to my dh about this, he's really quite keen to go!!  I'm staggered because I thought he'd say "Oh you go on your own!" but he said he was sure there'd be other husbands there and it'd be good!!  You see, sometimes you think you know someone! 

So count us in please!

Amanda xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Can you put me down as a definite maybe, i will most likely be on my own (  ) but am happy to split the cost with someone if they want to share a room....

(Not sure if thats possible or if they have rooms with two singles in?)

Bekie


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi

We would loved to have joined you all but i will be nearly due then have fun girls and for sure we will be at the next one 

Love always Lilly and Justin xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Dear All,

Due to the lack of cooperation from the hotel this event has been cancelled.

We really didnt want to do this - but we have no choice 

Sorry.

Tony
x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hee hee, I got out of it. 

No seriously, I dont believe it <said in a true Victor Meldrew voice>. Ive been building up to this for ages.


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

What a real shame!!!!!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Well dont get too upset yet Weebs. Debs has something up her sleeve


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, party at Debs


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww That is a shame! MJ you managed to get out of it this time too!! 

But......


weeble said:


> Yeah, party at Debs


Sounds gooood!!!   You sure you can fit us all in?  

x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

weeble said:


> Yeah, party at Debs


Erm no!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

No way i have just got dh to agree aswell   
Eh bird dont think u gonna get out of it that easily !!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

weeble said:


> Hee hee, I got out of it.


No you havent got out of it weebs!  As ever the wonderful debs will let you all know shortly !

xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

*Kim* said:


> weeble said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, party at Debs
> ...


*Ok, so* *party at Kims*


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

[fly]Party at Weeble's[/fly]


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i think that would be great so what do u say weeble !!!!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

[fly]*    Party at anyones other than mine   *[/fly]

I wont have time tonight to post the details up about the next meet but watch this space tomorrow and all will be revealed!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Lou F said:


> i think that would be great so what do u say weeble !!!!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Weeble you can come to my house for a party as long as you stay to help clear up after 

love kImxx  x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Now it just so happens Im going to be homeless soon, so can we schedule the party around that time, then of course I can stay and help clear up..........and stay........and stay.......and stay


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thats fine Weeble i am sure i can clear the shed out


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Awwwww Kim thats awful. You cant possibly expect Joe to give up his room and live in the shed.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

homeless i have a lovley spare room for ya will make u feel at home !!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Ooooooh Kermie have ya really. Would sooooooooo love to move back up north. And Ive got friends up there who have actually seen me face to face. <thud>


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

No my little treasure aint going in no shed. Ok you can have the bed in the playroom but Joe will be waking you up at 7 every morning. You ask Jo.

love kImx x x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

u r welcome here any time i have said it b4 bUt now i actualy live back in the uk I MEAN IT !!   
face 2 face u sure !!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

*Kim* said:


> No my little treasure aint going in no shed. Ok you can have the bed in the playroom but Joe will be waking you up at 7 every morning. You ask Jo.
> 
> love kImx x x


But but.........I know theres really only one 7 oclock in a day. 



Lou F said:


> u r welcome here any time i have said it b4 bUt now i actualy live back in the uk I MEAN IT !!
> face 2 face u sure !!


One of these days Im gonna scare the hell out of you and just turn up on your doorstep......you know its coming.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

If u do then can u please not wear a face mask like the scary piccy of u in the funny face comp u wud scare my cows !!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh My what a shame about the meet - Debs cant wait for your next post!

Weeble 
You are so NOT getting out of a meet up 

Its going change your life to meet everyone  
When one door closes another one opens - and your just walking through it!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,66213.msg881680/boardseen.html
#new


----------

